# Rider's bad behaviour (dishonest, dirty, dangerous)



## Joe m23 (Nov 4, 2019)

Ratings are meant to modify behaviour and reflect experiences about a trip. When ride companies don't show a rider's rating (like Uber system does), they just invite the Uber troublemakers to use Ola and Didi. No change to their behaviour as they will always get rides.

Will drivers on non-Uber platforms actually get 5 stars with troublemakers ? 

The answer is probably not. Especially when most of their drivers are foreigners.


----------



## nozm212 (Jul 22, 2018)

Even ubers ratings are not enforced on riders. Too many low rated pax keep on riding.


----------



## Joe m23 (Nov 4, 2019)

nozm212 said:


> Even ubers ratings are not enforced on riders. Too many low rated pax keep on riding.


Why "enforce" compulsory rider rating by drivers then ? Why collect that data and then hide the information from the drivers ? Why even allow riders to work out what they get from drivers for each trip (and allow "retaliatory rating" by riders) ?

Dishonest - providing inaccurate or false rating for trips (account holder not in car), creating false and fake ride share accounts to hide identity

Dirty - disturbing reflection of rider's poor mental health and their problem lives

Dangerous - criminals, society's degenerates (sex offenders, paedophiles) and people who have nothing to lose (these people will murder the ride-share driver and then say the driver "asked" for it)

Your rider (the stranger(s) in your car) will always look for a camera or any recording devices


----------

